# Meizu discussion thread



## braindead (Aug 24, 2015)

To discuss anything related to Meizu since i couldn't find anything elsewhere here.

Service centers here
Snapdeal Promotions
(thanks to Zangetsu

Current issues:
Google play games not installing (error 505)
Did a logcat and there is a conflict with another google app regarding the permission. 
This issue is seems to have been solved in the other firmware updates but i am waiting for the official confirmation.

Update : this has now been solved after updating the flyme version to 4.5.3I

All other google services working normally.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2015)

*Meizu MX5 up for pre-order in India on Snapdeal, to go on sale from 26 August*

*maktechblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Meizu-MX5.jpeg?4a65e2

*maktechblog.com/meizu-mx5-up-for-pre-order-in-india-on-snapdeal-7968/


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2015)

No service centers in India


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2015)

tkin said:


> No service centers in India



Yup..not yet

but here a Hot Review 

[YOUTUBE]BJpDCHkRWxc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 24, 2015)

Proud owner of an M1 note here... Most gorgeous display that I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 25, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Proud owner of an M1 note here... Most gorgeous display that I have ever seen!!!



Hmm..how many Meizu owners in TDF ? only 2


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..how many Meizu owners in TDF ? only 2


Probably one or two more. They need service centers to improve sales.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2015)

So, its official

MX5 @20k

Meizu MX5 flagship smartphone launched in India at Rs 19,999; available exclusively via Snapdeal â€“ Tech2


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 26, 2015)

Helio Emilio


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 26, 2015)

Would be a great risk getting this...
Awesome awesome specs though


----------



## mrgeeksunited (Aug 26, 2015)

Specs are good but service centres are must for any new brand. This bring faith in customers that they have some shoulder to cry incase of any issues.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 26, 2015)

tkin said:


> No service centers in India





tkin said:


> Probably one or two more. They need service centers to improve sales.





mrgeeksunited said:


> Specs are good but service centres are must for any new brand. This bring faith in customers that they have some shoulder to cry incase of any issues.



*Service Centers details : * Snapdeal Promotions


----------



## braindead (Aug 26, 2015)

Sometimes my phone is not able to enter deep sleep.
BBS shows "EINT wakelock". 
i am not able to replicate the issue as it only happens on some particular days.
Any idea guys?


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 26, 2015)

braindead said:


> Sometimes my phone is not able to enter deep sleep.
> BBS shows "EINT wakelock".
> i am not able to replicate the issue as it only happens on some particular days.
> Any idea guys?


External interrupt...
Most probably something to do with buttons out touchscreen


----------



## braindead (Aug 28, 2015)

Weird. 
Now it's okay. 
Let's see if it shows up again


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 30, 2015)

Can anyone comment on the volume level of the earpiece in M2 Note? I read its low. Is it really very low?


----------



## braindead (Aug 31, 2015)

Earpiece is okay. 
Loudspeaker is low though.


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 1, 2015)

^^ Thanks *braindead*! That helps me decide to give Meizu M2 Note a shot. Anyways I plan to buy a stand by phone by the 20th of Sep.


----------



## v.Na5h (Oct 6, 2015)

Meizu note deal today


----------



## powerhoney (Oct 6, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Meizu note deal today



Thats a damn good deal... I bought it at 13k a couple of months ago!!!


----------



## amjath (Oct 6, 2015)

Mediatek and no service center are big no for some


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 6, 2015)

Meizu m2 India launch confirmed for next week â€“ Tech2


----------

